# Jobs bei fahrrad.de!



## fahrrad.de (7. März 2008)

Hallo IBCler,

wie schon letztes Jahr um diese Zeit, suchen wir auch 2008 wieder fest angestellte Mitarbeiter für unseren Onlineshop *fahrrad.de*!

*fahrrad.de* ist Teil der internetstores GmbH mit Sitz in *Esslingen* bei Stuttgart. Wir sind 2007 Onlineshop des Jahres geworden und mittlerweile Marktführer im Fahrrad Onlineversandhandel. Mit derzeit über 50 Mitarbeitern und einem geschätztem Jahresumsatz von ca. 21 Mio. Euro stehen wir 2008 vor einer spannenden Herausforderung. 

Bereits im Februar sind bei uns täglich über 200 Räder verkauft worden. Was uns mit Beginn der eigentlichen Fahrradsaison erwartet, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen, der schon mal in einem Bikeshop gejobbt hat. Um das prognostizierte Volumen diese Saison termingerecht und im Sinne unserer Kunden abwickeln zu können, suchen wir im Moment über 20 neue Mitarbeiter.

Dringend benötigen wir Verstärkung vor allem in den Bereichen:

-	Kundenberatung / Service
-	Werkstatt / Montage
-	Lager / Versandlogistik

Wir machen seit Jahren beste Erfahrungen mit Kollegen, die sich in ihrer Freizeit selbst aufs Rad schwingen  egal ob Mountainbike, Rennrad oder Reiseradler. Fundiertes technisches Fachwissen, jahrelange Produktkenntnis und Erfahrungen aus erster Hand sind im täglichen Arbeitsablauf bei *fahrrad.de* einfach unersetzlich. Die Leidenschaft fürs Fahrrad ist zwar keine Qualifikationsvoraussetzung, aber ein eindeutiger Pluspunkt.

Diese positive Personalentwicklung wollen wir auch in Zukunft beibehalten. Deshalb inserieren wir auch dieses Jahr in der IBC, in der Hoffnung, dass sich weitere qualifizierte Bewerber über diese Community finden lassen. Wer also Lust auf eine neue Herausforderung in der Bikebranche hat oder schon immer sein Hobby zum Beruf machen wollte, findet unter:

fahrrad.de/job

weitere Informationen und die einzelnen Stellenausschreibungen im Detail.

Auf eure Fragen antworte ich auch gerne hier im Forum, aber nur zu allgemeinen Dingen. Ich werde keinerlei Aussagen zum eigentlich Arbeitsvertrag, Gehaltszahlungen oder ähnlichem machen, da dieser Bereich nicht von mir betreut wird.

Bei Interesse einfach eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung (Anschreiben, Lebenslauf, Bild, Zeugnisse, Gehaltsvorstellungen) senden an:

internetstores GmbH
*Personalabteilung*
Fritz-Müller-Str. 106-108
D - 73730 Esslingen

Tel.: +49 711 93305-142

oder per E-Mail an:

job(at)internetstores.de 

Und vergesst bitte nicht zu erwähnen, dass ihr über die IBC auf dieses Stellenangebot aufmerksam geworden seid! Wäre doch echt schade, wenn ich einen Biker beim Lesen übersehen würde  

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und neue Mitarbeiter!

Steffen Gronegger


----------



## haumdaucher (8. März 2008)

Hallo Herr Gronegger,

gehe ich recht in der Annahme dass alle Jobs nur vor Ort in Esslingen ausgeführt werden können?

Bester Gruß,
Michael Franek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (8. März 2008)

Selten eine solch geniale Stellenausschreibung gesehen (in der Bikebranche) ... einfach schön ... aber leider zu weit weg!


----------



## Deleted 57670 (9. März 2008)

shit ,und ich bin grad von dort weggezogen.


----------



## fahrrad.de (10. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Danke für das Interesse und das nette Feedback von euch! 

Ja - alle Jobs müssen leider vor Ort bei uns in Esslingen ausgeführt werden. Auch wenn wir als Onlineshop mehr oder weniger räumlich ungebunden sind, geht es erfahrungsgemäß leider nicht anders. Der Kontakt zum Produkt, zum Kollegen nebenan ist einfach immer hilfreich und oftmals auch notwendig. 

Wir sind eben in erster Linie auch Versandhändler und die Logistik ist ein entscheidender Teil des Unternehmens. 

Wie gesagt: Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir noch ein paar IBCler einstellen können: Der Produktfilmer wurde bereits aus euren Reihen rekrutiert. 

 

Haltet mir den Thread noch ein wenig oben: Wir brauchen dringend Mitarbeiter und bisher tut sich leider noch nicht allzu viel. Thx!

Gruss,

steffen.


----------



## haumdaucher (10. März 2008)

Hallo Steffen,

das ist dann natürlich schade. Esslingen liegt ja doch nicht eben mal ums Eck.
Falls ihr mal Produktfotos etc. benötigen solltet würde ich mich dennoch anbieten wollen.

Da könnte man dann sicher etwas arrangieren.

Ansonsten noch viel Erfolg bei eurer Stellenausschreibung.

Bester Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. März 2008)

is ja gleich um die ecke blos bin noch nich fertig mit der ausbildung  sry :/


----------



## fahrrad.de (13. März 2008)

Nabend,

@haumdaucher: Sry, aber geht wie gesagt nicht anders. Produktfotos werden bereits von unserem hausinternen Fotografen gemacht und freigestellt, wenn wir von den Herstellern keine brauchbaren Bilder erhalten. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja trotzdem mal was. Danke jedenfalls fürs Angebot.

@Hunter: Dann mach mal fix die Ausbildung fertig - ist wichtig. Und dann meldest du Dich vielleicht danach. Bisher haben wir jedes Jahr ca. 20 neue Leute eingestellt und kaum jemand entlassen müssen. Wenn das Geschäft weiter so wächst, brauchen wir auch in den kommenden Jahren immer wieder neue Verstärkung. Einfach mal bei uns vorbei gucken - die Jobseite wird immer auf dem neusten Stand gehalten.

Bye,

steffen.


----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2008)

Oh da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Munde zusammen. Und dazu kann ich dich noch aus dem schönen Sindelfingen grüßen, ist ja nicht weit weg.
Nächstes Jahr zu dieser Zeit müsste ich mit dem Studium fertig sein, dann schreibt ihr doch bitte erneut Stellen aus ;-)


----------



## fahrrad.de (14. März 2008)

Hi,

wenn du so lange nen Aushilfsjob suchen solltest, bewerbe dich. Wir nehmen selbstverständlich auch Teilzeitkräfte oder 400,-  Jobber - gerne auch Samstags. 

Und wenn das so weiter geht, dann suchen wir auch nächstes Jahr wieder Mitarbeiter - garantiert.

MfG,

steffen.


----------



## bikekiller (17. März 2008)

was darf man denn finanziell erwarten ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haumdaucher (17. März 2008)

@bikekiller
Lesen bildet 



> Auf eure Fragen antworte ich auch gerne hier im Forum, aber nur zu allgemeinen Dingen. *Ich werde keinerlei Aussagen **zu*m eigentlich Arbeitsvertrag, *Gehaltszahlungen* oder ähnlichem machen, da dieser Bereich nicht von mir betreut wird.


----------



## Bullet (23. März 2008)

hey, ich war zum probearbeiten dort - hammergeil - ist schon so gut wie unter der haube ! nette mitarbeiter und ne superfirma !


----------



## roaringsilence (25. März 2008)

fahrrad.de schrieb:


> Haltet mir den Thread noch ein wenig oben: Wir brauchen dringend Mitarbeiter und bisher tut sich leider noch nicht allzu viel. Thx!
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> steffen.




Hallo Herr Gronegger,

kurze Bemerkung zum obigen Zitat: Ich hatte mich am 26.01.08 schriftlich auf die ausgeschriebene Stelle im Customer Care/Call Center bei Ihnen beworben. Ich habe nie eine Antwort erhalten, nicht mal eine Absage.
Am 17.03.08 habe ich dann noch einmal nachgefragt, was denn los sei. Wieder keine Antwort, auch keine Absage.
Ist ja schön, das hier alle so begeistert von fahrrad.de sind, ich finde aber, auf eine Bewerbung überhaupt nicht zu antworten, hat keinen Stil. Schade.

Gruß, M. Linde


----------



## ToPMoDEL23 (26. März 2008)

Klingt echt gut..., aber zu weit weg und ein Umzug dauert leider...

...wenn das kein Problem wär


----------



## thoralfw (26. März 2008)

roaringsilence schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Gronegger,
> 
> kurze Bemerkung zum obigen Zitat: Ich hatte mich am 26.01.08 schriftlich auf die ausgeschriebene Stelle im Customer Care/Call Center bei Ihnen beworben. Ich habe nie eine Antwort erhalten, nicht mal eine Absage.
> Am 17.03.08 habe ich dann noch einmal nachgefragt, was denn los sei. Wieder keine Antwort, auch keine Absage.
> ...



schön, dass du das auf den Punkt gebracht hast.


----------



## kingofdirt (26. März 2008)

bitte um kurzes update, sind mittlerweile alle Jobs besetzt? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrrad.de (27. März 2008)

roaringsilence schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Gronegger,
> 
> kurze Bemerkung zum obigen Zitat: Ich hatte mich am 26.01.08 schriftlich auf die ausgeschriebene Stelle im Customer Care/Call Center bei Ihnen beworben. Ich habe nie eine Antwort erhalten, nicht mal eine Absage.
> Am 17.03.08 habe ich dann noch einmal nachgefragt, was denn los sei. Wieder keine Antwort, auch keine Absage.
> ...



Hallo,

vollkommen d'accord! Ich würde auch eine schnell Bearbeitung meiner Bewerbung erwarten. Es ist aber garantiert keine Absicht, sondern einfach zu viel Stress bei uns - wir suchen ja vor allem wegen der massiven Überlastung in allen Bereichen zahlreiche neue Mitarbeiter.

Alle Bewerbungen werden auf kurz oder lang garantiert bearbeitet und ggfs. auch an den Absender zurückgeschickt. Aber einige Wochen kann das im Moment schon dauern. In Ihrem Fall muss es leider schief gelaufen sein - weder habe ich Ihre Bewerbung bewusst wahrgenommen noch wurde sie von mir abgelehnt. 

Über welchen Kontakt haben Sie bitte am 17.3. nachgefragt? Ich werde mich nächste Woche (habe derzeit noch Urlaub) sofort darum kümmern - versprochen.

Hintergrund: Wir bekommen an manchen Tagen Waschkörbe voll mit Bewerbungen. Teilweise werden die von der Personalabteilung vorsortiert und dann in den entsprechenden Abteilungen den zuständigen Personen übergeben. Teilweise kommen sie aber auch vollkommen unstrukturiert auf den Tisch, so dass ich es oftmals gar nicht schaffe, die Flut eines Tages zu bewältigen.

Für die Vorauswahl von Customer Care, Lager und Werkstatt bin in der Regel ich zuständig. Von daher geht Ihre Kritik hier an die richtige Stelle. Und ich will nicht behaupten, dass bei der Masse auch mal eine Bewerbung untergehen kann. Wir machen leider auch Fehler. Aber garantiert nicht beabsichtigt. So dicke ist die Auswahl leider nicht, als dass wir uns solch ein Verhalten "leisten" könnten.

Das hat also nichts mit schlechtem Stil zu tun, sondern ist leider einfach unglücklich gelaufen. Ich kann mich dafür auch nur entschuldigen und werde mich darum kümmern. Irgendwo muss Ihre Bewerbung bzw. ihr Reminder ja abgeblieben sein. 

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass die Bewerbung vom Betriebsleiter abgelehnt wurde (der macht das nämlich auch parallel mit mir ) und die Absage an Sie ist noch nicht raus gegangen. Auch die Damen in der Personalabteilung bekommen die umfangreiche Korrespondenz leider nicht zeitnah in den Griff.

Denn nebenbei betrieben wir ja auch noch unser Tagesgeschäft und das ist vor Ostern alles andere als entspannt. 

Also bitte nichts für ungut,

besten Gruss,

steffen.

@ToPMoDEL23: Kommt auf den Posten an - wir sind in manchen Bereichen durchaus flexibel, wenn auch eine schnelle Lösung das beste wäre. Aber auf gute Leute sollte man auch warten können.

@kingofdirt: Customer Care ist bereits besetzt - Customer Service noch nicht komplett. Werkstatt braucht noch dringend einige fähige Monteure und Vormonteure, Lager könnte auch den einen oder anderen Bikefreak vertragen, da bei uns täglich meterhohe Paletten mit Kleinteilen von allen gängigen Großlieferanten aufschlagen. Produktkenntnis wird auch im Lager immer wichtiger.


----------



## YAYA Rider (6. Mai 2008)

habe eine frage bringt es was wenn man sich auf die stellen bewerbt auch wenn man keinen abschluss hat aber doch das hobby schon 18jahre betreibt gruss rene


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Mai 2008)

so was fragt man nicht, dass probiert man einfach...


----------



## fahrrad.de (6. Mai 2008)

Ja, bringt auf jeden Fall was! 

Einfach probieren, wir sind da nicht so streng ...  Wir suchen ja gezielt auch Quereinsteiger, die Hobby und Beruf miteinander verbinden wollen. Und es gibt genug Jungs bei uns, die es früher wohl nicht ganz so mit der Schule und einer ordentlichen Ausbildung hatten.

MfG,

steffen.


----------



## YAYA Rider (6. Mai 2008)

THX Steffen alles klar werde dann mal ne bewerbung losmachen wa


----------



## the donkey (6. Mai 2008)

@steffen

Wie sieht es den momentan aus mit der Stellenbesetzung?
Kleines Update wäre ganz nett.
Habe mich auf eine der ausgeschriebenen Stellen Anfang April beworben und bis heute weder Eingangsbestätigung noch irgendwelche andere Info bekommen!!!


----------



## GORErider (17. Mai 2008)

@fahrrad.de
mal ne grunsatzfrage:
gibt es in eurem haus w-lan und dect-telefone? eventl. sogar mobilfunkanlagen auf dem dach?

vielen dank für die antwort


----------



## swiss (17. Mai 2008)

Wieso?
Willst' während der Arbeit telefonieren?


----------



## Alpin (18. Mai 2008)

sehr interessante frage !


----------



## macen73 (22. Mai 2008)

hallo,

geniale stellenausschreibung,ja. nur leider nicht aktuell 

nach mehreren mails (keine antwort!!!) und letzlich einen anruf wurde mir mitgeteilt das die stellen teilweise schon lange vergeben wurden.....

na ja..........schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillerN (29. Mai 2008)

GORErider schrieb:


> @fahrrad.de
> mal ne grunsatzfrage:
> gibt es in eurem haus w-lan und dect-telefone? eventl. sogar mobilfunkanlagen auf dem dach?
> 
> vielen dank für die antwort



Angst vor den gefährlichen Strahlen ?


----------



## Bullet (12. Juni 2010)

davor braucht ihr keine angst zu haben, bevor man das merkt steht man schon wieder auf der straße, bin dafür über 300 km umgezogen unter dem VERSPRECHEN es gäbe kein "hire and fire" - diese drecksäcke, nichmal nen grund hatten se !

VERKLAGT MICH BITTE DAMIT ICH MICH VOR GERICHT OHNE DIE VERTRAGLICHE SCHWEIGEPFLICHT ÜBER DIESE FIRMA ÄUSSERN KANN !


----------



## roaringsilence (14. Juni 2010)

Bullet,
tut mir echt Leid, mann.
Na, so wirklich seriös scheint's da ja nicht zuzugehen.
macen73 hatte auch kein Glück.


----------



## cheffrider (14. Juni 2010)

Kann auch nur abraten, hab mich im April beworben, bis jetzt nix gehört auf Nachfragen wurde ich schon 3 mal vertröstet.

Letzte Woche hab ich jemand getroffen, der mal dort gearbeitet hat und mir absolute Horrorstories vom Management erzählt hat, müssen ziemliche Assi-Deppen sein.


----------



## Bullet (14. Juni 2010)

lol, das war aber nich ich, oder ?^^


----------

